# People Really Said These Things In Court



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

I've seen these before but they're still funny :lol:

Q: What is your date of birth? 
A: July fifteenth. 
Q: What year? 
A: Every year.

Q: This myasthenia gravis - does it affect your memory at all? 
A: Yes. 
Q: And in what ways does it affect your memory? 
A: I forget. 
Q: You forget. Can you give us an example of something that you've forgotten?

Q: All your responses must be oral, okay? What school did you go to? 
A: Oral.

Q: How old is your son - the one living with you. 
A: Thirty-eight or thirty-five, I can't remember which. 
Q: How long has he lived with you? 
A: Forty-five years.

Q: What was the first thing your husband said to you when he woke that morning? 
A: He said, "Where am I, Cathy?" 
Q: And why did that upset you? 
A: My name is Susan.

Q: Sir, what is your IQ? 
A: Well, I can see pretty well, I think.

Q: Do you know if your daughter has ever been involved in the voodoo occult? 
A: We both do. 
Q: Voodoo? 
A: We do. 
Q: You do? 
A: Yes, voodoo.

Q: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?

Q: The youngest son, the twenty-year old, how old is he?

Q: Were you present when your picture was taken? 
Q: Was it you or your younger brother who was killed in the war?

Q: Did he kill you?

Q: How far apart were the vehicles at the time of the collision?

Q: You were there until the time you left, is that true?

Q: How many times have you committed suicide?

Q: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th? 
A: Yes. 
Q: And what were you doing at that time?

Q: She had three children, right? 
A: Yes. 
Q: How many were boys? 
A: None. 
Q: Were there any girls?

Q: You say the stairs went down to the basement? 
A: Yes. 
Q: And these stairs, did they go up also?

Q: Mr. Slattery, you went on a rather elaborate honeymoon, didn't you? 
A: I went to Europe, sir. 
Q: And you took your new wife?

Q: How was your first marriage terminated? 
A: By death. 
Q: And by whose death was it terminated?

Q: Can you describe the individual? 
A: He was about medium height and had a beard. 
Q: Was this a male, or a female?

Q: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney? 
A: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.

Q: Doctor, how many autopsies have you performed on dead people? 
A: All my autopsies are performed on dead people. 
Q: Do you recall the time that you examined the body? 
A: The autopsy started around 8:30 p.m. 
Q: And Mr. Dennington was dead at the time? 
A: No, he was sitting on the table wondering why I was doing an autopsy.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The last one makes me LMHO every time i read it


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Whatever you do, make sure you never need a solicitor :lol:


----------

